
Show HN: Cheatjs – lookup the JavaScript APIs with an in browser suite of tests - dunckr
https://cheatjs.com/
======
dunckr
I built this as I wanted a quickly navigate the JavaScript API documentation
and also leverage tests. It is an interactive cheat sheet where you can find
methods easily and can play around with them in a test environment.

It is not complete as I still have more APIs to add but I was keen to get some
feedback! Thank you

